# has anyone tried the advertisement on here 4 reflux?



## carli (Jan 7, 2008)

i was wondering if anyone has gone on to the cure your reflux link that flashes up on this web site? thanks. i have been on omeprazole for about 5 months now, and im not sure if its those tablets or other things but i get blue ips and when i first got put onto these tablets it wasnt that bad, it seems to have got worse?! anyone else on or been on omeprazole? thanks


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi CarliDo you mean the link that leads to Nexium? (Those ads change with each page opening, so I'm not sure if I'm seeing what you saw).If that's what it is, then Nexium is one of the prescription versions of omeprazole -- to be exact, it is esomeprazole, a S-enantiomer of omeprazole. The OTC version is Prilosec.That said, people do seem to report that variations of the same basic main ingredient affect them differently.I've taken Prilosec before, which didn't help me.I've also taken Protonix before, which helped but gave me D (a listed side effect).Currently I'm taking Prevacid -- works pretty well and it has a constipating side effect so suits me really well. Sorry I've never taken Nexium so I don't have a first-hand feel.Here's a wikipedia page on omeprazole: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OmeprazoleIf you feel your current medication doesn't work for you, it'd be a good idea to bring this to your dr's attention so you could change to something that works better.Cherrie


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Carli







I've had to come off omeprazole because i was having really bad palpatations, even though it's not listed as a side affect, as soon as i stopped the tablets, the palpatations went away. I had my endoscopy last Thursday doctor said i have no ulcer and he didnt need to do any biopsies, he said it all looked fine, he's going to do a scan to check for gallstones and to see why i'm having the pain and acid, he told me to take garviscon (SPL?) which is not helping with the reflux acid, why i have this problem when everything looked fine i do not understand







how did your Endoscopy go, i think you said you were having done on the 23rd?


----------



## gracelive (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm in the same boat you are. I'm having stomach pains and acid reflux. They thought I had an ulcer, had scope, everything fine. Just had ultrasound to check out abdomen organs. Will find out results tomorrow. I'm curious what they found out about you. Was it your gallbladder? I didn't know if that would cause the acid reflux problem.Thanks.


----------

